# Finally Got My Micro



## gflinders (Dec 16, 2008)

I ran across a deal that I COULD NOT refuse.  I have been watching and waiting for a long time.  It will be quite some time before I am able to do what I want with it but I am in no hurry for now.  This is a 1981 14' Fiberglass Wenzel Skiff from Deep Creek Lake MD.  
Here are the Pics

































































This is what I eventually want to turn it into








(Sorry, hope no copyright's were broken with posting of last picture)

Thought I would show it off and, once again, will be a longterm project that will require hours of rummaging through this website to find out how to do things since I have no experience but have been wanting to do this for a LONG time.

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif] Cheers
GFlinders


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

gonna be a great project -keep us posted and best of luck to ya.
-anytide


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

No worries, the pictures is yours to use. But seriously, you want to turn into Eric? ;D


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like a cool project keep us posted as you move along. If you need any more pics of the beautiful looking skiff with that great looking guy on it let me know ;D ;D


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Looks like a cool project keep us posted as you move along. If you need any more pics of the beautiful looking skiff with that great looking guy on it let me know  ;D ;D


 -i've seen the skiff and "guy" in person .beautiful skiff yes,, @#$%^&* looking guy i dont know... ;D 
-anytide


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice find dude...  enjoy the ride....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Alright! Time to bust out the grinders and sanders! 

Don't forget to buy a N95 mask, safety first, enjoy!


----------



## gflinders (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks everybody, I am really excited. I am probably going to have to wait for tax returns but hopefully I will be able to use some money from some extra shifts and do a thing or two here and there. Will take lots of pics and ask even more questions


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

This Wenzel now belongs to me. Put her in the water today and no leaks that I could see. Now starts the sanding then painting.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I am looking forward to seeing how it evolves.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

congrats. i love looking at this kind of stuff, since i have no time/money/space/ability to do these kinds of projects... keep the photos coming.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I dont have much of any of those things either, but I will find time to save me money by fixing up this boat instead of buying a new one. I will be mostly just painting and repairing worn out parts. This boat will suit me my wife and 3 year old just fine.


----------



## 0and2jr (May 30, 2010)

What kind of boat is that last one? If its was a project could I get a link? Thanks!


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I do not know, I did not post that pic.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ankona copperhead

-a


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Do a little work and a lot of fishing. I guarantee you will be happy with the boat


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thats the plan, Sand, Paint Fish! I will post pics. Just bought supplies after work today, now I will search for time.


----------



## gflinders (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey Man, glad to see it floats good. Glad someone is making good use of this boat and glad to see you joined Microskiff. I am looking forward to seeing it done. I started working on the Gheenoe tonight also. Once we get them done we will have to take them out one day.
Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sanded the entire inside of the boat today. Removed leftover rub rail and removed some kind of leftover glue.I removed side decals and storage lid so I did not have to paint around them. I will reinstall the center seat storage lid after paint. I decided on rustoleum boat paint for the deck of the boat. After painting the deck of the boat i will then flip it over and fix any issues I see. I plan on using the boat before I paint the bottom. After sanding the boat i washed it out with amonia and water now it is drying.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

First coat of paint today. Will wait till next weekend to put on second coat. Do I have to sand before next coat?


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

First coat of paint


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

After and before


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Finally got some time to put second coat on inside of boat. 














http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6854810661/in/photostream/[/img]


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Finally got time to put second coat on inside of boat. This is probably how the boat is going to look for a while. I barely have any free time. I will put motor on it next weekend and try it out.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I cannot figure this picture thing out,  help


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

classic beauty..good job...i like her lines


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Lookin good!! But I think its about time to have a garage sale..


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

That garage does look like a tornado hit it.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Home made wood rub rail. 










I think she will look pretty good after the bottom is painted. So far only $300.00 invested total.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Took her out on maiden voyage today.  My dad (270lbs) and I (220lbs) had no problem getting her on plane but after about 3/4ths throttle she would start to plow the front end in the water and I would have to back off.  We then both sat in the rear and it took her about 30 seconds to plane but then she ran great.  I think I might take off the hydro foil and see if that changes things?  What do you think?  I will also mess with the tilt adjustment, today the motor was at the setting closest to the hull.


----------



## ES_Bob (May 31, 2010)

Leave the foil on and play with your trim pin settings.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Foil off and up one pin hole and she is running great. Caught some snook, snapper and sand brim today. 2 days of fishing on a gallon and a half of gas.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I would also suggest messing with the trim first. on a smaller boat like that it can make a big difference. It won't plane as fast but it will probably keep your bow from plowing


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Next weekend when I have some time I will put the foil back on and do some adjusting with the tilt. So far though it is doing pretty good without the foil. 

Also glad I did not paint the outside yet, she got all scraped up on some dock piliings that had oysters all over near the water line.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Had motor problems so I cleaned the carb.   One of the jets was a little clogged.  I think the motor has more power now.
I took her out yesterday with a GPS.  With only me and my fishing gear she is pretty fast for a 14ft with a 15hp.  At almost full throttle she will run 25mph all day.  At full throttle I was able to hit 27mph but started to porpoise a little.  Cruising felt most relaxed and pretty quiet at about 18mph.   My 13 foot gheenoe with same motor would hit about 29 or 30mph so I am very happy with the speed I am getting out of a much roomier boat.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

That's very good performance for a 15. Sounds like you are really happy with it and rightfully so!


----------

